# "Da' Preacher" and "Da' Quack"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Had a visit at the biz from another geezer across the street who pots and grows and sells flowers and veggies in his back yard...and he is GOOD at it.:spineyes: He wanted me to whup out a pen for his Pastor with a nice cross on it. I told him I'd be glad to..just pick out a pen..and I'd be happy to do a little 'bartering' with him instead of $$$ changing hands.. That idea tickled him to death and he asked to add another pen for his Cardio Doc for a Christmas present as well.. I got the best of this deal since I am a complete nut about flowers and plantings in our patio yard...

Left pen is a Broadwell Nouveau Sceptre ballpoint I got somewhere.. fixed it up with a nice cross on a beautiful Ironwood Burl blank.. The Preacher oughta be happy with this one...

Right one is an El Grande rollerball turned from some nice Maple Burl.. pieced together a 'cadeuceus' for the Doc..and I hope his Christmas will be a little brighter ...

Think both turned out well..but Holiday orders are gettin' a little deep around here. May have a few 'farm-outs'.....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wonderful wonderful work


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Almost forgot to add my thanks to Hydrasports/Roy for the beautiful chunks of wood he laid on the geezer this AM.. Some really good lookin' Pecan, Oak, Bois D'Arc and Hickory.. Gonna let it dry a little before whacking on it...but got some great figuring in it...

Thanks again, Roy (or Tom..or whatever yore name is...(inside joke)..)

:cheers:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim....just want to throw a giant _*'pat on the back'*_ to you! You have come a long, long way with those pens!! Awesome work Amigo! Just for some fun....check out these pics from over 2 years ago. Would would have thought!!!! 
Keep 'em coming. gb


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Excellent work!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Jim....just want to throw a giant _*'pat on the back'*_ to you! You have come a long, long way with those pens!! Awesome work Amigo! Just for some fun....check out these pics from over 2 years ago. Would would have thought!!!!
> Keep 'em coming. gb


LOL..yep, GB..been quite a road. Just wish the workbench looked so neat and nice as it did when the new Mini arrived...Plumb forgot about those first pens..Executed muy carefully under the watchful eye of Mr. Bill..

Gotta thank you and Bobby and Dick and a lot of others for introducing me to the lathe.. Prolly saved my life the way my 'domestic' situation turned out...Over the last couple of years I've had the pleasure of meeting prolly a couple of dozen of you guys in person, and I can say, without exception, that each and every one of you turned out to be true 'Gentlemen'...and that ain't a description I attach to everybody I run across...LOL

Grind on, Lads....Grind on.!!!!! :cheers: :rotfl:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks good Jim!

Ya know, I been telling ya for a long time that you outta let me come over there and build you a bigger better work bench!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Looks good Jim!
> 
> Ya know, I been telling ya for a long time that you outta let me come over there and build you a bigger better work bench!


LOL..Thanks, Terry...I'm sorely tempted...but I actually believe that I function best in a system of CHAOS and CONFUSION...:rotfl: Pretty sure that most of the great folks that work for me would agree..

"If it's all gone to hell...call Jimmy.. He'll fix it !!"....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Very good looking work Jim.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

The blank on the bench and the one on the lathe,were they used to make a pen and pencil set for the Jolly Green Giant?

dick, smile


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Great work Jim (as usual). Nice looking wood also. Both will love them.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

dicklaxt said:


> The blank on the bench and the one on the lathe,were they used to make a pen and pencil set for the Jolly Green Giant?
> 
> dick, smile


LOL, Dick...believe it or knot..those did end up as pens (after considerable modification as they got smaller and smaller)..AND..they began as about 6" logs that Mr Bill brought with him to show me how to handle all of the tools... Had a muy informative ball that day...and we DID make a mess.. This pix below shows the 'aftermath'...and always drives Trodery berserk when he sees it...:rotfl:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful Pens Mate!!! Even your first pens look better than mine..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful work Jim !


----------

